# 585 first few days



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

I've finally got a pretty close set-up on my new 585 after swapping around seats stems bars etc. You know, like one does with any new frame..Really like the ride and how it climbs and descends. I think this is going to be one of my all-time favorites and one that will eliminate any questions about which bike to take for which kinda ride..simple..I'll take the 585 anywhere...
A question. Is the 585 a notorious 'creaker"? When I first assembled it, it ran quiet as could be on my first ride. Now, I have creaks from all 3 main sources I think. Worst is the bars, second seems to be the seat area and I think the BB is noising, too, but I can't hear that one over the others..I haven't bothered yet to try to work all the noises out, since I was swapping components for a good fit..but now I am close enough to start working on those irritating and somewhat embarrasing sounds..People go.."Ooooh, a brand new Look, how much?" Then in a few miles, "Are they all that noisy??..
Anyhow any tips, other than the normal tedious chore of trial and error, assemble and dissasemble, talcum poweder, etc?
Thanks, Don Hanson


----------



## jeff262 (Dec 19, 2005)

Congrats on the new ride. I love mine, but had similar creak issues. Do a search here and you should find answers to your questions. Many 585 riders including me had issues with the headset spacers. I followed the route of taking them off and polishing them down. It worked great.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

*Thank you*



jeff262 said:


> Congrats on the new ride. I love mine, but had similar creak issues. Do a search here and you should find answers to your questions. Many 585 riders including me had issues with the headset spacers. I followed the route of taking them off and polishing them down. It worked great.


Thanks, the search did turn up some clues, or at least the most likely starting point, which seems to be the head tube area. Kerry's complete run-down on the process for 'de-creaking' is good. I am thinking I have two seperate creaks, at least. I know the main one is dependant on pulling or pushing on the bars. The FSA headset looks to be a likely starting point for that one as well as the Giant all carbon stem..looks good, is very light, but flexes more than the Ritchey I had on there at first.
Don Hanson


----------



## HammerTime-TheOriginal (Mar 29, 2006)

*Crank?*

Don,

What kind of crank/BB do you have? 

You wrote "... and I think the BB is noising, too, but I can't hear that one over the others."


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

*All is good!*



Gnarly 928 said:


> A question. Is the 585 a notorious 'creaker"?.I haven't bothered yet to try to work all the noises out, since I was swapping components for a good fit..but now I am close enough to start working on those irritating and somewhat embarrasing sounds..People go.."Ooooh, a brand new Look, how much?" Then in a few miles, "Are they all that noisy??..
> Anyhow any tips, other than the normal tedious chore of trial and error, assemble and dissasemble, talcum poweder, etc?
> Thanks, Don Hanson


 This AM, I went and did all the normal stuff you do to quiet a creaking frame. I figured since mine had so many freaking creakings, I would just take it and work every trick I know on all the usual suspects. It worked and now my ride is a pure pleasure! 

Started by lubing the seat rails, Cleaned the Thompson post with Scotch brite and doused that with talcum..didn't want any oil inside the frame. Lubed the post binder. Took the front end totally down and made sure all the mating surfaces of spacers were flat, lightly greased those, lubed the stem cap fastener bolts and the inside of the expander then talcum powedered the inside of the steer tube in the fork and cleaned up the bearing surfaces for all the headset peices. Left the BB alone (FSA Ti Isis regular almost new) and thankfully the noises I thought I may have heard there were probably from the seat/downtube..Changed out the stem one more time to an aluminum/carbon(cosmetic) 110 and now all is pretty good on the fit, though I'll probably work the bars down lower till my back gets uncomfortable, then go back up a few mms and call it good.
A very fine frame, one of the best I've ever ridden in the mountains..
Don Hanson


----------

